# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور >  >  سور بيت رسام

## عوامية صفوانية

جايبه لكم صورة السور لبيت فنان في الرسم 





هاااااااا منو اللي يحب الرسم يسوي زيه في بيته المستقبلي هعهع 

تحياتي

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

والله حركات 
يسلموو

----------


## عفاف الهدى

كشخه

ها ها ها

----------


## رنين الحب

هاهاهاهاهاها حلوووووووووووه
يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## لؤلؤة الحجاز

يسلموووو يالغلا

طرح رائع ومميز

----------


## نور الهدايه

حلوووووووووو جدا

----------


## ابو طارق

*يستغل  مواهبه  في  اشياء  مفيدة* 

*صورة  جميلة* 


*يسلموااااااااا*

----------


## المتحير

صدق الوالد ابو طارق

يعطيك العافية

----------


## Malamh Cute

*حركآت الصورهـ؛؛*

*يعطيك ألف عآفيه ع الطرح ؛؛*

*لاعدم ؛؛*

*سلامي*

----------


## روحانيات

وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووواو

اجنن


يعطيك الف عافيه...

----------


## نوور القمر

وااااااااو 

روعـــــــــــه يسلموووووووو

----------


## looovely

* المكتوب مبين من عنوانه,,الي يشوف السور* 
*          على طول بيعرف أنه رسااااااااام*
*             عفر عجبني*
*          عدل حرررررررركات,,*
*           يسلمووووو خيتووووووووو*
*            صوره روووووووعة*
*                 تحــيــآآآآتي لكِ*

----------


## بصيص الامل

مرررره حلووووو
عجبني

يسلمو

----------


## علوكه

_شيى جميل_ 
_يسلموووووووو_

----------


## مضراوي

خخخخخخ
رووووعه

----------


## همسة ألم

رووووووووووووووووووعه 
عجبني  ...
يسلموووووووووووووووو

----------

